# PPP ADSL problem

## eric.cheminot

Hello,

wI have made an installatino from, stage 3, build a kernel with all SpeedTouch USB needs (I hope) and create ppp/options and ppp/peers/adsl as explained in many HowTos:

===

usepeerdns

noauth

lock

noipdefault

===

debug

kdebug 1

noipdefault

defaultroute

pty "usr/local/sbin/pppoa3 -m 1 -c -vpi 8 -vci 35"

sync

user "fti/xxxxxxx@fti"

noauth

noaccomp

nopcomp

noccp

novj

holdoff 4

persist

maxfail 25

usepeerdns

===

I can initialize the modem (microcode loads), start pppd with 'pppd call adsl' and 'ifconfig ppp0' leads to :

===

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

          inet addr:80.14.157.102  P-t-P:80.14.157.1  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:9 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 

          RX bytes:502 (502.0 b)  TX bytes:474 (474.0 b)

===

I can ping the peer (80.14.157.1 here), but I cannot access any other host on the Internet (ping is locked even with numerical address so it seems that it is not a DNS issue). Any idea?

The hardware seems to be OK since it works fine under Windows (that why i can sens this message...)

----------

## eric.cheminot

I have the "solution". It was just due to bad luck. The DNS server I use was actually down. But when i tried a ping with a numerical IP, it was also a down server...

BTW, Klieber, sorry for the double-post. I do not know what I've done for this. It seems that some days I should only listen to music...

-ec

----------

